# Question about spur size ????



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

So the wife and I were lucky enough to harvest two Toms in two hours this spring. Anyway her Tom had 10" beard and one spur 1.25". And no spur other side none just white bump. Mine had 10" beard and no spurs none just white bumps . Anyone know why that happens???


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

No I don't! Have noted there doesn't seem much correlation between spur size and beard size either. Do the spurs wear off in some terrain? I hear that beards will grind off if they frequent stubble fields a lot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It could be genetics or just age of bird. A bird with a 10 in beard could be a 2 year old bird in many parts of the nation. This typically means the spurs are under 1". Also spurs can bust off. So if the winter/spring had hard crusty snow. The spurs could have broken off. It the birds were fighting....could bust off.

Beards can break off. But typically it is beard rot that makes them shorter.


----------

